# Model 3 new record at 3.5 secs



## Point 3 (Mar 16, 2018)

https://www.theonion.com/new-tesla-...ames-1827665727/amp?__twitter_impression=true


----------



## Brokedoc (May 28, 2017)

Please don’t get offended by the pic and accompanying article. This forum is made of mostly Tesla supporters and Model 3 lovers and we are easily irritated by the FUD spread by most mainstream media and TSLA shorts.

The Onion has a VERY long history of satire that I started reading back in high school when it was a weekly print publication. They poke fun at EVERYTHING and just as a comedian may pick you out of a crowd and make jokes about you for the sake of making the room laugh, that is what The Onion does and should not be taken to offend.

Of course, it will probably be quoted tomorrow by some shorts as factual.....


----------



## Point 3 (Mar 16, 2018)

I know, when I first saw it I had to make sure it was the Onion and not Fox News


----------



## KarenRei (Jul 27, 2017)

I actually didn't find that one funny. A good satire plays on the truth and pokes fun of things that deserve to have fun poked at them. This just propagates a myth.

On the other hand, Elon's stupid "pedo guy" tweet rightfully deserved some ribbing, and The Onion happily obliged 

*Elon Musk Insists He'd Be Much More Innovative Pedophile Than Thailand Rescue Worker*
Monday 12:07pm









https://www.theonion.com/elon-musk-insists-he-d-be-much-more-innovative-pedophil-1827630054


----------



## Point 3 (Mar 16, 2018)

Come on now, this wasn’t funny?: “Tesla’s new line of semitrucks is reportedly expected to explode onto the freight-hauling scene in early 2019”


----------



## Brokedoc (May 28, 2017)

KarenRei said:


> I actually didn't find that one funny. A good satire plays on the truth and pokes fun of things that deserve to have fun poked at them. This just propagates a myth.
> 
> On the other hand, Elon's stupid "pedo guy" tweet rightfully deserved some ribbing, and The Onion happily obliged
> 
> ...


At NO point do I condone pedophilia nor do I think the topic is funny BUT making fun of Elon and how he wants to revolutionize EVERYTHING he's involved in is ABSOLUTELY HILARIOUS! My favorite line:

*"At press time, a new company Musk launched to build a more innovative system for pedophilia was already valued at $18 billion."*


----------



## Dr. J (Sep 1, 2017)

" ....
mere moments after the driver steps on the *gas pedal*.
"


Point 3 said:


> Come on now, this wasn't funny?..."


Unintentionally, yes. 

Usually a big fan of the Onion, but neither of these examples did it for me.


----------

